# Will I get deactivated if I offer sexual favors to pax?



## LushesNV (Jan 27, 2016)

With the latest rate cuts Im unable to make a proper profit. I've been offered money countless of times by passengers to go to their room or "party" with them.I'm at a point where Im seriously considering to accept these offers if the passenger is not old or disgusting. Will my account face deactivation if the word got out somehow? Nearly more than half of my male passengers flirt with me, I am seriously tempted.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Give Uber 25% and you'll be fine.


----------



## TurkUber (Dec 24, 2015)

UberPimp, coming soon to a market near you.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

If uber learns about it, it will drop the price, increase its take, introduce safe sex fee and you will not make any money. Keep it secret from TK, he might want in!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LushesNV said:


> With the latest rate cuts Im unable to make a proper profit. I've been offered money countless of times by passengers to go to their room or "party" with them.I'm at a point where Im seriously considering to accept these offers if the passenger is not old or disgusting. Will my account face deactivation if the word got out somehow? Nearly more than half of my male passengers flirt with me, I am seriously tempted.





LushesNV said:


> With the latest rate cuts Im unable to make a proper profit. I've been offered money countless of times by passengers to go to their room or "party" with them.I'm at a point where Im seriously considering to accept these offers if the passenger is not old or disgusting. Will my account face deactivation if the word got out somehow? Nearly more than half of my male passengers flirt with me, I am seriously tempted.


Dont forget to charge surge on Valentine's Day!!!! You know you have to post a picture of yourself now.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Um, sure, why not


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Use a spy cam.
You never know who you might be sleeping with.
These xxx tapes can make more money!


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Give Uber 25% and you'll be fine.


 lol


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

If only Gary Ridgeway was still on the run...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure if troll or aspiring prostitute.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

You're going to get laid off................


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

LushesNV said:


> With the latest rate cuts Im unable to make a proper profit. I've been offered money countless of times by passengers to go to their room or "party" with them.I'm at a point where Im seriously considering to accept these offers if the passenger is not old or disgusting. Will my account face deactivation if the word got out somehow? Nearly more than half of my male passengers flirt with me, I am seriously tempted.


As long as you offer 5-star "service" you will be fine


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TurkUber said:


> UberPimp, coming soon to a market near you.


Is the SRF part of what the UberPimp charges to clients? I guess now we know what that fee is REALLY all about.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber would expect you to do it for stars only, no cash. Of course you'll be fired if they find out. I'm not sure if it would be because you are breaking the law or because they aren't getting a cut, but deactivation is coming.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber would expect you to do it for stars only, no cash. Of course you'll be fired if they find out. I'm not sure if it would be because you are breaking the law or because they aren't getting a cut, but deactivation is coming.


If you go the extra mile and pax offers you a tip, uber would want you to only take it if your rider insists.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

If you do that it would be in their house so you're safe. Now you know where they live, if you tape it you could charge at least double. There was a couple in ME who taped it, I think part of it was for safety.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

So now the SRF is the Sexual Relief Fee


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Tape it, there I go again I know, charge the guy the detail fee and if he says anything you have a tape and know where he lives.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

On a more serious note, I think you should not as the other female (and maybe some male) drivers may get a lot more harassment if Uber gets the reputation of being an escort service rather than a rideshare (I hate that term - it is so wrong) service.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Well drivers are getting screwed so at least get paid for it.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

TurkUber said:


> UberPimp, coming soon to a market near you.


For highly rated pax only, like Uber VIP.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

$0.80 is the going rate.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

LushesNV: I do have to admire how quickly you work considering your profile says you've been a member since today. Even more impressive that you've received "countless" offers right out of the gate. I'm sure you've been around the block enough to know partying implies getting high while having sex with strangers....that might lead to more problems than Uber deactivation. Enjoy your popularity, have fun, but be careful out there. Your post sounds like you're being invited up to hotel rooms by groups of guys which can sometimes get dicey when there's three of them, one of you, and they've hung the do not disturb sign before turning the bolt.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> On a more serious note, I think you should not as the other female (and maybe some male) drivers may get a lot more harassment if Uber gets the reputation of being an escort service rather than a rideshare (I hate that term - it is so wrong) service.


The profile indicates a male driver. He claims more than half his male pax are flirting with him.

Hmmm...


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

LushesNV said:


> With the latest rate cuts Im unable to make a proper profit. I've been offered money countless of times by passengers to go to their room or "party" with them.I'm at a point where Im seriously considering to accept these offers if the passenger is not old or disgusting. Will my account face deactivation if the word got out somehow? Nearly more than half of my male passengers flirt with me, I am seriously tempted.


 How about this? Sign up to a russian dating site, pretend your a russian girl.. get an old man to fall in love with you, have him send you money. Rinse repeat no physical contact...if he is a sleeze...you can invite him to russia for a wedding and a good time...northern russia..


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Male or female once again this job is not the way to go when there are websites for this. Get paid more than you do driving and no wear and tear on your car. I do think the websites are for married men though so not sure how the OP rolls now.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberHo...

There will be a lot of cleaning fees!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Girls of Super calendar.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

As long as none of your "clients" has a problem with your extra services, then you are fine. When the first one complains to Uber, they will deactivate you.

If you search you will find stories related to drivers who simply hooked up with Uber customers on a non-tip basis. If the customer complained, the driver gets "screwed" again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Give Uber 25% and you'll be fine.


L.M.A O. !!!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

LushesNV said:


> With the latest rate cuts Im unable to make a proper profit. I've been offered money countless of times by passengers to go to their room or "party" with them.I'm at a point where Im seriously considering to accept these offers if the passenger is not old or disgusting. Will my account face deactivation if the word got out somehow? Nearly more than half of my male passengers flirt with me, I am seriously tempted.


*Will my account face deactivation if the word got out somehow?* Probably won't get at as long as you give 5 star service. Just curious, what constitutes "old"?


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

LushesNV said:


> With the latest rate cuts Im unable to make a proper profit. I've been offered money countless of times by passengers to go to their room or "party" with them.I'm at a point where Im seriously considering to accept these offers if the passenger is not old or disgusting. Will my account face deactivation if the word got out somehow? Nearly more than half of my male passengers flirt with me, I am seriously tempted.


Since you are still driving for uber at these rates, therefore I'm sure you'll make a logical decision. Good Luck!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

This thread highlights a very high possibility of new trend that might soon emerge: all escorts or call girls might use Uber as drivers to cover their real businesses.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Since your a male and have other males inviting or hitting on you, couldn't you do some sort of peep show for them for tips? Perhaps you could for their viewing pleasure?


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm producing a "Girls of fUber" calendar. Anyone interested send a pic.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Take a "Little Blue Pill" during "The Surge" this way you can get up to 4 hours on 1 trip


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Andy Fielder said:


> LushesNV: I do have to admire how quickly you work considering your YADA YADA YADA Enjoy your popularity, have fun, but be careful out there. Your post sounds like you're YADA YADA YADA.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Tenzo, I must confess your post is perfect and nailed me perfectly. Mine was jealousy, pure and simple. 54 year old Uber drivers don't get a lot of offers to turn off the app and uber on behind closed doors. I find it most interesting that the aptly self named Lushes started this thread 2 days ago, got 37 responses and didn't respond to any of them. He's probably very occupied handling his quality problem.


----------



## OGUberOB (Apr 17, 2015)

TurkUber said:


> UberPimp, coming soon to a market near you.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Hilarious thread, keep the suggestions coming for this clown!


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Make sure you try XL in case you handle more than 4 and charge them the "cleaning fee"


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

OP -

Please can you update how it is going? 

Are you making bank by offering other services besides driving? 

All the best! Keep the monies, we want your stories


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

How much do you charge, and for what?

Im married and straight, but curious what UberHo earns.


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

hell yea do it just go with them be like i want $100 an hour 

(end the trip and make them rate u before u go that way is done so they cant report u)

and go in there 1 hour have fun..start driving again and repeat.


----------



## Jiynks (Aug 10, 2015)

LushesNV said:


> With the latest rate cuts Im unable to make a proper profit. I've been offered money countless of times by passengers to go to their room or "party" with them.I'm at a point where Im seriously considering to accept these offers if the passenger is not old or disgusting. Will my account face deactivation if the word got out somehow? Nearly more than half of my male passengers flirt with me, I am seriously tempted.


Seems legit to me. My only advice would be to mention 5star rating should be based on my driving not sexual performance.
Would be no bueno to get deactivated due to low rating for not keeping up.
Hehe


----------



## SlappleDapple (Jan 18, 2016)

would that violate Uber's policy on accepting tips?


----------



## Tboz (Jan 30, 2016)

Ride a rider... Use a rubber uberdriver


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

LushesNV said:


> With the latest rate cuts Im unable to make a proper profit. I've been offered money countless of times by passengers to go to their room or "party" with them.I'm at a point where Im seriously considering to accept these offers if the passenger is not old or disgusting. Will my account face deactivation if the word got out somehow? Nearly more than half of my male passengers flirt with me, I am seriously tempted.


when u name urself ""LUSHES"" i think u know all about prostitution-- and of course u would get fired-- BUT since ur in LV and i assume u already have ur health card-- just park and stand on street-- the men will come running


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LushesNV said:


> With the latest rate cuts Im unable to make a proper profit. I've been offered money countless of times by passengers to go to their room or "party" with them.I'm at a point where Im seriously considering to accept these offers if the passenger is not old or disgusting. Will my account face deactivation if the word got out somehow? Nearly more than half of my male passengers flirt with me, I am seriously tempted.


Make sure to request tips/donations after partying. You'll come out much further ahead then just driving.


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> On a more serious note, I think you should not as the other female (and maybe some male) drivers may get a lot more harassment if Uber gets the reputation of being an escort service rather than a rideshare (I hate that term - it is so wrong) service.


Rideshare. CFNM?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just remember All donations are for your time only!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Bringing a new meaning for Youber drivers to stay safe, especially for this guy.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

How's he gonna continue to drive ?

Hopefully he'll receive enough comp from the 3 amigos (Literally and Physically) he'll be able to take a few days off. lol


----------

